# Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm



## standarddeviation (28. Februar 2013)

Kann es schon gar nicht mehr erwarten mein Exemplar von Heart of the Swarm in den Händen zu halten und spielen zu können. Was sind eure Erwartungen an das Add-On?

Ich freu mich vor allem auf die neuen Einheiten und hoffe, dass Blizzard die Balance wieder so gut hinkriegt wie schon damals bei Starcraft.


----------



## standarddeviation (28. Februar 2013)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, wann das zweite Addon "Legacy of the Void" rauskommt?


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2013)

Das wird wohl noch einige Zeit dauern - das Releasedatum von HotS wurde ja auch erst vor ein paar Monaten angegeben und von LotV ist ja noch gar nix außer dem Fokus auf die Protoss bekannt.


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (7. März 2013)

Ich erwarte mir eine SP-Kampagne, die mindestens genauso gut ist, wie die von Wings of Liberty. Dazu den Skirmish-Modus um die neuen Einheiten erweitern und fertig. ... und dann endlich wieder richtig zergen, sie sind einfach meine absolute Lieblingsrasse.

PS: Wings of Liberty gibt es aktuell übrigens (wird benötigt, um Heart of the Swarm spielen zu können!) im Blizzard Shop für 19.99 oder Boxed auf Amazon für 15.00.

Außerdem läuft gerade (seit 11:00 Uhr) der Live-Stream zur "INVASION". Sehr geil gemacht und es ist schon schön zu sehen, wie die Koreaner spielebegeistert sind. Bin gespannt, ob die Fans in USA und EU genauso gute Stimmung machen...

EDIT: Meine Güte. Was sind denn das für trübe Tassen in Australien? Stimmung gleich null in der Halle. In Korea werden die Top-Spieler angekündigt und es gibt lauten Applaus und Chants der Spieler-Synonyme. In Australien klatschen vielleicht 2 Leute, von den paar Hundert in der Halle.... Solche "Fans" würde ich rauswerfen lassen.

Hoffentlich ist es dann heute abende in Europa anders.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (11. März 2013)

Meins ist grad eingetroffen aber ich habe Probleme.

1. Installations zeit liegt bei 2-3 Minuten pro 0,1 Prozent so dauert es etwas 50 Stunden
2. Das Spiel brucht bereit 2 mal die Installation ab weil es eine Datei nicht umbennen kann.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## PtOlbrch (11. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der aktuelle Patch von Starcraft 2 auf dem Datenträger von Heart Of The Swarm mitenthalten ist?


----------



## Worrel (11. März 2013)

PtOlbrch schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der aktuelle Patch von Starcraft 2 auf dem Datenträger von Heart Of The Swarm mitenthalten ist?


 
Nun, der Datenträger in der Packung muß erst mal Goldstatus haben - dh: die Software Entwicklung ist abgeschlossen.
Nun muß das Ding ins Presswerk, wo erst mal der Master Rohling hergestellt wird und dann Millionen von Kopien.
Sind diese fertig, müssen sie in die Verpackungen (normal / Collector's E.) und eingeschweißt werden.
Dann kommt irgendwann ein LKW und fährt die in irgendwelche Zwischenlager für internationales Frachtgut.
Je nach Bestimmungsort dauert es noch einige Zeit, bis die Packung dann in nationalen Zwischenlagern und schließlich in das Regal des Spielemarktes deines Vertrauens gelangt.

Die ganze Zeit über (diesen Prozess schätze ich mal auf ca 6 Wochen Dauer) können die Entwickler noch weitere Bugs fixen oder Optimierungen einspielen - was natürlich alles im Day 0 Patch landet.

Sprich: der aktuelle >1 GB Patch, der zB bei mir gerade installiert wurde (WoL only, mein HotS liegt momentan bei der Post) ist definitiv neuer als das, was vor rund 6 Wochen auf den Rohling in der Packung gebrannt wurde.

=> 
BNet Account öffnen, HotS aktivieren und erst dann 
Starcraft 2 starten und autopatchen lassen

dürfte die sinnvollste Art sein, HotS zu installieren.


----------



## Peter23 (11. März 2013)

Bitte postet unbedingt, wenn ihr geschafft habt, HOTS zu aktivieren.

Ich meine von der Uhrzeit her.


----------



## PtOlbrch (11. März 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, der Datenträger in der Packung muß erst mal Goldstatus haben - dh: die Software Entwicklung ist abgeschlossen.
> Nun muß das Ding ins Presswerk, wo erst mal der Master Rohling hergestellt wird und dann Millionen von Kopien.
> Sind diese fertig, müssen sie in die Verpackungen (normal / Collector's E.) und eingeschweißt werden.
> Dann kommt irgendwann ein LKW und fährt die in irgendwelche Zwischenlager für internationales Frachtgut.
> ...


 
Habe also noch 6 GB Download mit meiner DSL Lite vor mir, bis ich HOTS spielen kann. Lohnt sich der Gang in das Geschäft für morgen also eher nicht


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Bitte postet unbedingt, wenn ihr geschafft habt, HOTS zu aktivieren.
> 
> Ich meine von der Uhrzeit her.


 Aktiviert habe ich es am Samstag, installiert vor ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Peter23 (11. März 2013)

Kannst du es schon spielen?


----------



## Exar-K (11. März 2013)

Nein, erst ab 0:01 Uhr in Europa.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (12. März 2013)

Echt geil habe den Datenträger und muss doch die 7,5 Gb downloaden


----------



## PtOlbrch (12. März 2013)

Sind die 7,5 GB aus dem aktuellem Patch, richtig?


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (12. März 2013)

Vielleicht aber leider was das noch nicht.

Nun konnte ich kurzzeitig Spielen, während der 1, Mission abgeschmiert.
Danach muss das Spiel wieder NEU installiert werden (what the fuck?) zusätzlich 200 MB nochmal runtergeladen werden.
Danach absturz nach der 1. Mission, beim versuch sie neuzustarten.
Spiel lagt. 

Warum kann man nicht mehr einfach CD Keys nehmen und diesen ganzen Online Mist vergessen, deswegen spiele ich lieber Konsole, Spiel gekauft spiel eingeschoben und notfalls Installiert und Fertig und klappt in ca 99,9 % der Fälle.


----------



## Jerec (12. März 2013)

das versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht - auch macht er die Problem bei der Installion von WoL. 1 Datei kann nicht gefunden werden. Ich hab den Optimierungsprozess jetzt mal abgebrochen und installiere grad HotS. Aber jetzt zieht er sich alles aus dem Netz. Wozu hab ich dann nen Datenträger im BR Laufwerk ?


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (14. März 2013)

No idea, aber bei mir kommt bei fast jeden video die Meldung streame Daten (?)
Heißt das wirklich, dass das Spiel extra für Missionen und Videos die Daten aus den Internet laden muss?

Nun weiß ich welchen Fehler ich mit den Reinstall gemacht habe.
Da keine Deskop Verknüpfung zu Hots gibt habe ich auf die DVD geklickt, die es dann neustart installiert.
Lösung war , das man nur auf den alten Wings of Liberty Verknüpfung klickt von SC II aus kann man Problemlos starten.

Leider läuft es nach wie vor nicht wirklich flüssig.


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung, was ihr veranstaltet.

Ich hab am Prereleasetag in aller Ruhe den neuesten Patch per Loader runtergezogen und installieren lassen und konnte am Mittwoch (vorher lag mein HotS noch in der Post) problemlos losspielen, gefühlt ohne auch nur ein Bit nachinstallieren zu müssen.

@"Streame Daten" Meldung. Das kommt seit irgendeinem Patch und kann eigentlich nur heißen, daß die Daten von der Festplatte in den Speicher "gestreamt" werden. Es würde jedenfalls keinerlei Sinn machen, Daten einer Singleplayer Mission bei Neustart (dort erscheint die Meldung auch) erneut aus dem Internet zu laden (abgesehen von der Handvoll Haken für erledigte Achievements in der entsprechenden Mission, was bei heutigen iNet Tarifen nicht der Rede wert ist).


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (15. März 2013)

Ich weiß auch nicht was los ist, in nen anderen Forum wurde der Tip gegeben einfach I-Net ausschalten, weil helfen es soll.

Vielleicht ist meine Leitung nen Problem (würde mich net wundern) hab zwar 16k oder waren es 32k? aber zur zeit macht die Probleme.

Egal an Systemkomponenten scheint es nicht zu legen, denn da empfehlt mir das Spiel fast überall die Ultra Einstellungen, und selbst das verringern dieser Einstellungen brachte keine wirklich verbesserungen.

Vielleicht haben meine vorherigen Probleme (Install und Download) sich durch nen Autopatch beheben lassen (ich hatte das Spiel seit Monatg, aber wirklich spielen ging erst ab Mittwoch)


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (18. März 2013)

Meine Meinung zu: 

*Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm*


Spielzeit: ca 3-3,5 Tage

Spielstory: Gut-Sehr gut.

Videos: Sehr gut (Minus* Begründung)

Spielart:Echtzeitstrategie

Spielsound: Gute Atmosphärische Musik

Spielaudio: Geniale Deutsche Fassung

Genauer:

Starcraft Heart of the Swarm hat bei mir von Anfang an schwere Probleme erzeugt.

Technisch fings an mit einer extrem langsamen Installation (ca 0,1 % in 3  Minuten) und unregelmäßug brach das Spiel die Installation ab.
Irgendwann habe ich es notgedrungen von Blizzard geladen (nach nen 6  Stunden Download ging die Installation durch und es funktionierte)

Leider laggte das Spiel sehr stark und das obwohl das Spiel selbst sich  auf Ultra Einstellungen eingestellt hatte, außerdem waren minutenlange  Ladezeiten recht häufig. Selbst eine Reduktion der verwendeten  Grafikeinstellungen brachte kaum feststellbare Verbesserungen.  (Erwähnenswert das Internet bei mir scheint nicht normal zu laufen).  Während der Gefechte läuft das Spiel gut aber bei Storysequenzen und  Kontrollpoints laggte es immer sehr massiv.

Spieldauer:
3-3,5 Tage mit diesem langem Ladesequenzen kommt mir wirklich nicht  lange vor. (übrigens es handelt sich um Werktage nicht um Freie, Urlaub  oder Wochenende mit unbegrenzter Freizeit.)

Feeling:
Das Spiel wirkt nicht so wie Wings of Liberty, denn Liberty wirkte wie eine Rebellenarmee in einem lebendigen Universum.
Alles wirkt anderes, es gibt leider keine Arcade Automaten mehr und auch keine Nachrichtenmeldungen mehr.
Wahrscheinlich war es beabsichtigt, dennoch find ich schade.
Was schmerzlich vermisst wird sind Spielverändernde Entscheidungen, wie  ob man Nova oder Tosk wählte, und obwohl anscheinend eine solche  Entscheidung, welche ihr in Wing of Liberty getroffen habt, sich wohl  leicht auswirkt auf die Story, scheint es dafür keinen Ersatz geben, was  ich auch sehr schade finde.

Videobegründung: Genial Videos aber leider bleiben sie auch nicht immer von laggen verschont.

Schwierigkeitsgrad: Normal ist zu leicht,  ich habe die Kampanie ohne  nur einmal zu Versagen durchgespielt, durch die Wiederbelebung von  Kerrigan in vielen Missionen, ist versagen nur selten problemmatisch. 

Spielstory: 
Vorhersehbar


Spoiler




*Bereits  bevor Kerrigan wieder Menschlich wurde, war der Storyplot  ersichtlich,  dass sie wieder die Königin der Klingen wird, aber das es  so schnell  geht war überraschend.
Allein die Art der Execution in einer Pressemeldung, machte es mir   sofort klar, dass Raynor noch lebt, aber für Kerrigan war möglich es zu   glauben, hingegen den Kenner der Serie kann so eine Pressemeldung nicht   überzeugen.
Hingegen der Racheplot fand ich war angemessen, widerum das Treffen von   Kerrigan und Raynor und derren Trennung halte ich für weniger   nachvollziehbar, da Kerrigan nur für Jim gekommen war und immer noch   ihre Menschlichkeit bewahrt hatte, logischer wäre eine Auszeit gewesen   um sich über die neue Situation klar zu werden.
Wieder vollkommen klar war, das Jim und Kerrigan wieder zusammen am Ende kämpfen würden und ihre Differenzen beilegen würden.
Das Mengsk am Ende stirb war für mich eine große Überraschung, da ich gedachte hätte das er wieder fliehen würde.*​


 ​ 




Nachlese:


Spoiler




*Interessanterweise  gibt nach diesem Spiel eigentlich nur noch die böse 4. Rasse, da die  Zerg von Kerrigan momentan gut sind, die Menschen haben nur noch  Valerian und Raynor (gut) und eigentlich sind die Protoss von anfang an  gut, aber die Andeutungen von Zeratul lassen wohl erkennen das wir wohl  auf eine Wiederholung der Tassadar Story zusteuern. (Edler Held will das  böse auf falschen Weg besiegen und wird von der Regierung geächtet.)
*​




Fazit:
Heart of the Swarm ist ein gute Spiel, welches aber durch starke  Performance Problem nur mit Zähne knirschen spielbar war (zumindesten  wenn mans mit den Battlenet spielte) Ich bin mehr traurig, dass das  Spiel so kurz war, trotz der Problem, was schön zu spielen und ich hoffe  die Patches sorgen für Verbesserungen oder das mein PC als einziger  solch massive Probleme hatte.

PS:
Meine Vorschläge für den letzten Teil:

Verlängerung der Storyline durch zusätzliche nicht Storymäßigrelevante Gefechte.
Idee: Man sollte die Planeten erobern müssen und Gebiete geben leichte  Boni, welche aber nur für die Planeten gelten, Planeten selber geben  aber dauerhaft Boni, nach einer Bestimmten Kontrolle über den Planeten  werden Storymissionen freigeschaltet. Jeder Planet ist ein riesiges in  Mission (weiterhin echtzeit) gegliedertes Schlachtfeld in den CPU Gegner  versuchen erobertes Gebiete zurück zu erobern und eure Verbündeten auch  verteidigen, selbst angreifen oder versuchen eure Ressourcen zu  vermehren.


----------



## jhu1299 (19. März 2013)

Ist ja alles schön und Gut (falls man überhaupt spielen kann). Ich habe nun nach dem xten Versuch aufgegeben und werde das komplette Spiel indie Tonne treten.Ob Installation von CD oder Client ist vollkommen egal, mein Ursprungs SC2 WoL will immer eine Erweiterung ... obwohl ja nach Stundenlagen updates und patches alles vorhanden sein sollte. Game-Code von HotS wird nicht akzepiert (neue gekaufte Version) ????.Statt aktuallisierung wird mir über die Browserseite von Battle-Net eine Neuerwerbung angeboten.Der Support ist schlichtweg Müll, da man sein Problem nicht darstellen kann, sondern nur vorgegebene Themen vorfindet. Ich spiele nun schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren als Entspannung diverse Spiele aber je neuer die Spiele, desto aufwendiger die Installation.Desweiter ist für mich nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, das alles nur noch online läuft (battle-net, steam etc.) Grüße von einem enttäuschten und frustrierten Ex-Fan von Blizzard.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (19. März 2013)

@jhu1299 Ich finde das komisch, weil das einziger was bei der Installation von den Spiel bei mir echt Problemlos klappte war die Registrierung.

Und du kannst dein Problem dort bekannt geben, erstelle ein Ticket und schildere dein Problem, Blizzard regiert in ca 24 Stunden hat mir zwar nicht geholfen aber vielleicht bei dir.


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2013)

jhu1299 schrieb:


> Ob Installation von CD oder Client ist vollkommen egal, mein Ursprungs SC2 WoL will immer eine Erweiterung ... obwohl ja nach Stundenlagen updates und patches alles vorhanden sein sollte.





> Game-Code von HotS wird nicht akzepiert


Wenn dein Game Code nicht akzeptiert wird, ist es klar, daß deine Starcraft Installation nicht den HotS Umfang hat.

Du mußt hier auf "Hab schon einen Key" (sinngemäß) klicken und diesen deinem BattleNet Account hinzufügen (natürlich dem, auf dem schon SC: WoL registriert ist) - dann solltest du beim Einloggen in deine Installation auch HotS spielen können.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (21. März 2013)

Also ich habe erst mich eingeloggt und den Code Online eingegeben danach gibt der richtige Ärger los.


----------



## JackD74 (22. März 2013)

haste schon mal den blizzard Support angerufen 08005890644


----------

